# help finding shows



## GenevaDirt (Feb 18, 2011)

I know about Richfield this weekend....but I was wondering if there is anything coming up in Northeast to center/east PA? 
I am also thinking about the Midwest one coming on Nov.20th. 6 hour plus but would make for a great road trip.

Thanks


----------



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

*Scranton HOCARS Show May 1st*

see the post and flyer:wave:


----------



## GenevaDirt (Feb 18, 2011)

mr_aurora said:


> see the post and flyer:wave:


would love to attend but I can not drive 6 hours for a show.


----------



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

*ok then*

But.....
...you asked about Northeast PA and that is where Scranton is.
...you said a 6 r drive would be a great road trip....:drunk:


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Come and stay at the hotel on saturday.You can do room trading sat.night.Tom


----------



## Redman440 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Allentown Pa Show*

Hey , Dont know if its close enough but we have a Show 3 times a year in Allentown Pa. 

The Great Lehigh Valley Slot Car Show
Merchants Square Mall
1901 S 12th st
Allentown Pa 18103

http://www.valleygoto.com

Easy access from Pa turnpike and also I-78

Next Show August 6th 2011


----------



## GenevaDirt (Feb 18, 2011)

thanks for the info...but yet another 7 hour ride....you guys need to move closer...lol.

I am about an hour west of Pymatuning.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

maybe you could talk to some of these promoters about how to do it and start hosting shows in YOUR neck of the woods. Bob Beers, Tom Stumph, RedMan, would all probably be happy to tell you how to find vendors and negotiate with venues to get a reasonable price for a hall. check with firehouses, Veterans of Foreign Wars, Knights of Columbus, and all social clubs that have banquet type halls.


----------



## GenevaDirt (Feb 18, 2011)

not a bad idea , maybe once I gain some more knowledge I would look into that, not to mention cash to put out there to cover the costs of a show.


----------

